# How to remove front wheel with disc brakes?



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys, 
I'm looking to buy a new mountain bike with disc brakes soon, and i was wondering, do i remove it as I would with any other bike (quick release)? The bike that I am looking to buy has hydraulic brakes, so if i were to remove the front wheel while locking up my bike, would the brake somehow seize/clamp up or would I have to wedge something in the brake to keep it open? 

And on the topic of locking up my bike, what are good strategies to keep it from getting stolen on campus (I'm going to university)?

Thanks!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

just make sure you dont squeeze the lever - If you're worried someone else may do that, you can wedge something in there like a bunch of business cards stapled together (that way you can fit it in your wallet).
If for some reason the lever gets pulled accidently and the pads squeeze together, you can simply spread 'em open w, a small flat-blade.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

my new bike came with little plastic wedges for when the wheels are off, to put in between the pads. 
it's way too easy to inadvertently squeeze the break lever with the wheel off.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

I cut up an old rotor and use a rubber band to hold them in. Works great.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

great idea!


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

You will need an abrasive saw or cutting wheel on a grinder to get through the rotor, they are heat treated and harder than a hacksaw blade.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

istandalone said:


> great idea!


better idea than a some 'business cards' (or DIY w/ cardstock) stapled together? 
Cutting up a rotor seems like a waste of time/energy and not to mention a waste of a perfectly good wind-chime piece :thumbsup:


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Wind-chime... Best old rotor idea EVER!


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

I tried to make a wind-chime out of business cards stapled together, but it did not work too well.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ :lol:


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

:lol: :headphones: ^

Thanks for all the tips and ideas


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Kamil said:


> And on the topic of locking up my bike, what are good strategies to keep it from getting stolen on campus (I'm going to university)?


Don't lock it outside. If you're a professor or a grad. student and you have an office, locking it to something big and heavy in your office would probably be okay. If you're an undergraduate, buy a different bike to ride to school. (Think Craig's List, good will, pawn shops...) If you live in a dorm, you may want to lock it to something in your room, like your bed frame, when you're not around. College campuses seem to have a magic bike theft force field that makes it much, much more likely.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

What Andrw said.

Don't leave a nice bike outside and unguarded ... ever. They are simply too easy to steal, no matter what lock/passive theft-prevention device you employ, and they are simply too easy to "move."


----------

